# Easy Panel Lifter



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has used the easy panel lifter. Thinking of getting one, Looks like it will make zipping around windows allot better. 

www.easypanellifter.com


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I think PA rocker has one . Best I can remember He liked IT .


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a RICHARD HERCULE 42 60. It's as simple as it gets for lifting and holding top sheets in place.


----------



## PaRiggins (Jul 24, 2010)

I also have the Hercule 42-60 and love it.


----------



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

this looks good, but I am looking to get away from lifting as much as possible. Torn shoulders are not fun, had a guy drop a sheet this fall expecting me to take it when I wasn't ready, spun my shoulder around, still not 100%. Just tired of fighting sheets alone.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Well vhc, it doesn't cost too much, give it a try. I'm sure it'll save you some pain. You'll have to get one of those sheet wheelie things that guy has in the video, I haven't seen one of those before. 
Ya know, getting old and worn-out sucks, but I'm right there with ya. Take care of what you have left of your body cause ya can't get a new one on a drywallers wages.


----------



## smkl1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hercule 42-60 is the best .


----------



## bryonbuzz (Jan 31, 2014)

hay all here is another great gadget to keep from doing to much back breaking work its a side mounted rack that carrys drywall on the side of your truck or van and you can work off it too . saves a lot of headaches and backaches


----------

